# Results are starting to get out. How did it go?



## MizzouMatt (May 30, 2012)

For all of the mechanical people who were posting here before the exam. How did it turn out?

I passed HVAC in MO.


----------



## nick n (May 30, 2012)

Passed T&amp;F in WA. Felt like it could go either way after the test.


----------



## MizzouMatt (May 30, 2012)

I felt confident after the test but you never know. My heart was pounding so hard when I opened the email. I am glad it is over and things can move on finally.


----------



## ksprayberry (May 30, 2012)

Passed HVAC in Georgia.

I rode the roller coaster just as the one post said. I was up one day and down the next. I'd really like to say I was confident, but I wasn't. I felt that the morning was much easier than what I studied for, but that the afternoon was harder. I had concerns about unit conversions and I had concerns about mass flow rates vs industry standard 1.1,1.08, 4.5 cfm delta X. I truly put the time in that everyone talks about. 3 to 4 hours 3 or 4 nights a week, plus 5 or so hours on Saturday and Sunday. Towards the end even more time. I did this from New Years to the test. I probably started even earlier, but did not study as seriously as after I registered for the exam and I knew that I could officially take it. I put the time into it, that's for certain and it paid off. I'm so glad not to have to take time out to study this summer.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Charlie Plumb (May 30, 2012)

I passed HVAC in Idaho! Longer I waited the more confident I felt...until the last couple days then I started second guessing myself. Just glad to have it over!


----------



## Krakosky (May 30, 2012)

Passed Mechanical Systems and Materials in MI. I'm still in shock!


----------



## MizzouMatt (May 30, 2012)

Awesome Krakosky, I was hoping to hear good news from you.


----------



## MizzouMatt (May 30, 2012)

Who all is still waiting? Is it just Rockettt and MetsFan? Good luck and I hope you hear soon.


----------



## dpavelek (May 30, 2012)

Glad to hear good news from so many other ME's on this board. I read a lot of posts leading up to the exam for tips and to keep my sanity while waiting for results to be released. Congratulations to all the new PE's and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Outlaw44 (May 30, 2012)

Woooot wooot! Passed T/F in mighty MO! So glad to hear about everyone who passed!


----------



## Charlie Plumb (May 30, 2012)

Nice work! Meet you all in the parking lot for a little post PE activity...


----------



## absolutcq20v (May 30, 2012)

Congrats you guys!

I'm still waiting to hear back from Maryland. :/


----------



## MetsFan (May 31, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Passed Mechanical Systems and Materials in MI. I'm still in shock!


Congrats!!

Yeah, I'm still waiting... Every time I see another response in that map thread, my heart skips a beat. Just a couple more days.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (May 31, 2012)

Congrats to all those that passed! For all those that didn't hang in there.

I passed T&amp;F in MA!!

Here were my initial thoughts after the exam, and I guess I was able to judge it reasonably well:

/&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18924&amp;st=0&amp;p=6948543entry6948543


----------



## MetsFan (May 31, 2012)

I passed the HVAC!!!

You guys were a HUGE help and I know these forums played a big part in passing. I'm raising my glass to you guys, CHEERS and thank you!!

Congrats to all the new PEs!


----------



## Outlaw44 (May 31, 2012)

MetsFan said:


> I passed the HVAC!!!
> 
> You guys were a HUGE help and I know these forums played a big part in passing. I'm raising my glass to you guys, CHEERS and thank you!!
> 
> Congrats to all the new PEs!


Hell yes! I saw that MA results came in and there was a bit of a delay before you responded...I was beginning to worry about you! Congrats!


----------



## MetsFan (May 31, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah, I didn't even see the email till I was putting my son to sleep at around 8:30. I checked my phone and saw the email from NCEES. When he is old enough I'll tell him he was the first to know


----------



## nepalean (Jun 1, 2012)

I was reading quietly but I am happy to know that most of the persons dicussed in this forum passed the exam. Mechanical posts were really inspiring and boost for the exam preparation.

I got my result in the mail and I passed from the MN board - ME - Mechanical System and Material.

Now I can enjoy the summer and play with my 6 months old daughter. She is more happy than me!


----------



## jageeto (Jun 1, 2012)

Passed! Nebraska - Thermo

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats everyone! This board and specifically this ME forum helped out a ton. You guys are awesome.

Comeonnn, Rockettt!


----------



## Rockettt (Jun 1, 2012)

tick....tick....tick..... this is crazy...... krakoskys the one that got me all worked up!. now im nervous..... ill be the let down of the group lol.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 1, 2012)

^ Your beer's starting to get warm...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 1, 2012)

I still remember getting the results just before the 4th of July weekend, went rafting and camping with friends, best weekend I ever had until my son was born.

ENJOY YOURSELFS, Professional Engineers.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Jun 1, 2012)

Passed MD in MD. One and done...Boom!!

After I calm down I'll post my insights and thanks.

Whew!


----------



## prabs99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Passed in WA. Thermal &amp; Fluids


----------



## mhicks3914 (Jun 3, 2012)

Passed in IL. Thermal &amp; Fluids what a great feeling.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Jun 4, 2012)

Good job Mets Fan, seems like you had a prety good few days there. Passed the test and a no-hitter


----------



## ikesdsu (Jun 4, 2012)

I passed in SD in HVAC

It seemed to be easier the second time. I think it was just because I had a better idea what to study.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 5, 2012)

MizzouMatt said:


> Good job Mets Fan, seems like you had a prety good few days there. Passed the test and a no-hitter


An exciting few days for sure!


----------



## MizzouMatt (Jun 6, 2012)

Although as a Cardinals fan I should have said No-Hitter*

I guess you can have the no-no and we will take 2006 instead. That game 7 was one of the greatest games ever played.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I saw that Rockett passed on the other results page. I think we all made it through. Thanks to everyone here for helping me pass. I know that there were references and tips that were posted here that I used on the exam. Thanks and Congratulations.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep. The whole ME group made it!


----------



## tmacier (Jun 6, 2012)

Great job all!

I too remember both my "FAIL" day and the glorous "PASS" day like it was yesterday!

Tim


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 8, 2012)

MizzouMatt said:


> Although as a Cardinals fan I should have said No-Hitter*
> 
> I guess you can have the no-no and we will take 2006 instead. That game 7 was one of the greatest games ever played.


Thanks for bringing that up :bawling:  Great games, but a disappointing finish for the NY team.

Congrats everyone! It's great to hear we all passed!

I'm thinking of writing up my study habits and tips for the people signing up for October.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a good idea.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, i passed the HVAC PE the first time. It feels really good, specially when ive never done any engineering work and been out of college for over 7 yrs. I busted my ass studying from Nov to exam week. My wife and kids almost left me, so the pressure to pass sky high. Im glad is over and dont have to do this again. I just wish NCEES published the score.

Congrats to all who passed, it is possible with some dedication and support from the boss--wife and work boss.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 9, 2012)

MetsFan said:


> ...
> 
> I'm thinking of writing up my study habits and tips for the people signing up for October.


Would be much appreciated! I plan to take it in October and feel somewhat overwhelmed right now...


----------



## saa125 (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the best things you can do is browse through this board and look at what others have done in the past. You will get a feel for what you need to study and how hard you need to study.

It is very overwhelming at first, but the sooner you start the less overwhelmed you will be come exam day.

Which brings me to a point I have been meaning to make since last week when I found out I passed (first time, 13 years out of college, Mechanical Systems and Design). The members above that were posting regularly prior to the April exam were invaluable to my study prep and sanity throughout the process. Though I didn't input to the conversations (I'm not usually one to post online), by realizing that others were going through the same "agony" that I was seemed to make it all the more bearable. I want to thank each of you for sharing your concerns, experiences, knowledge, and moments of insanity. To be perfectly honest with you, I don't think I would have passed without this forum. I would have had no clue what to study or what to expect. This experience has been one major roller coaster of emotions and allowed me to knock off one item on my life goals.

Again, Thank you!!


----------

